# my car



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

its a 94 pathfinder xe with 155k on it. v6 2wd. havent really modded it out but would like to see what you guys think of it.

Brian


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Some people would probably say drop it. 
I say get a lift kit and some BFgoodrige Mud tires.

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Some people would probably say drop it.
> I say get a lift kit and some BFgoodrige Mud tires.
> 
> Seth *


I agree I'd lift it! 


looks good


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its nice to see a Pathfinder on nissanforums... for a 94 it looks super clean, very well taken care of. i like ur head unit too. and like seth said.... RAISE THAT B**** up!


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

forgot to add what is run to that head unit.



















you would be surprised how hard that 10 will hit. sounds pretty clean too.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha!
You could always paint it camoflage for that Columbian Drug Lord militia look.

Seth


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

if im gonna do that it will be wrapped in camo duct tape.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

definitely lift, you got more options with an offroader then a low rider


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

put some super swampers on that bitch and lift it up, then go crush some hondas w/ it


Ben


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes...I agree. Add a front and rear row bars and lift her.
Maybe some nice fogs on the front row bar to get that Land Crusier look


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

time for someone to photochop than thang with giant mudslinger on it!


----------

